# Soft Stool... help!



## krollin3 (Mar 15, 2017)

My puppy was on Grain Free Homistic Select large and giant breed puppy health food. When I got her we couldn't find this food so she had an abrupt switch to Earthborn Puppy (purple bag) on 3/5/17. Her stool was soft but it was to be expected because of the switch. On 3/4/17 she and my adult boxer had fecal tests done and annual/1st round of shots with no issues. For the last 10 days or so they have both had soft stool! My boxer eats Earthborn Seafood (2 cups a day). Once I got my GSD puppy I started allowing my boxer to eat twice daily with the pup so now it's about 4 cups and my GSD Is getting 2 cups. I've been using fortiflora and canned pumpkin for the last 2 days but their stool is still soft. My GSD (10 weeks old) got her 2nd round of shots yesterday and she has had squirting diarrhea but she is able to hold it (cried for 10 min until let out of her crate). She went out 3 times last night to go poo. I called the vet and they don't believe it's a reaction but I have an appointment tomorrow.

I posted the food ingredients.

Any thoughts on what to do would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## goldenlyre (Mar 15, 2017)

When you are feeding a higher protein diet, especially when they are going from something filled with fillers (like Purina, Iams etc....) you don't need to feed as much as you would on the other foods. Maybe for now, fast a meal or two --- maybe skip dinner and allow your pups stomach to settle and then cut the food by 1.4 cup and see if there are any improvements. Honestly, even if the bag says feed two cups a day I've noticed that *some* pups need to be fed a bit less, while others need to be fed more. Just keep adjusting until you find the right amount for now as long as the vet says your pup is clear of any parasites that may be causing loose stools


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She is cute! I like the perfect form by honest kitchen it soothes any irritation due to stress of a new home or change of food. Does earthborn have large breed puppy food I wasn't aware they did but that could of changed. it's important if you feed your puppy food it is important it is large breed puppy food food due to the calcium/ protein / phosphorous ratios. It is important that Gsd puppy's do not grow to fast. Article attached. 
http://www.sequoyahk9.com/foods.htm


----------



## krollin3 (Mar 15, 2017)

goldenlyre said:


> When you are feeding a higher protein diet, especially when they are going from something filled with fillers (like Purina, Iams etc....) you don't need to feed as much as you would on the other foods. Maybe for now, fast a meal or two --- maybe skip dinner and allow your pups stomach to settle and then cut the food by 1.4 cup and see if there are any improvements. Honestly, even if the bag says feed two cups a day I've noticed that *some* pups need to be fed a bit less, while others need to be fed more. Just keep adjusting until you find the right amount for now as long as the vet says your pup is clear of any parasites that may be causing loose stools






Thank you. I will try and reduce the amount of food I am giving the boxer 1 cup each feed and my GSD 1/2 cup along with the pumpkin and fortiflora to see if it clears up. Wish me luck!:grin2:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi & WELCOME! :greet:

What a cute pup! Congratulations!




krollin3 said:


> My puppy was on Grain Free Homistic Select large and giant breed puppy health food. When I got her we couldn't find this food so she had an abrupt switch to Earthborn Puppy (purple bag) on 3/5/17. Her stool was soft but it was to be expected because of the switch. On 3/4/17 she and my adult boxer had fecal tests done and annual/1st round of shots with no issues. For the last 10 days or so *they have both had soft stool! *
> I've been using fortiflora and canned pumpkin for the last 2 days but their stool is still soft.
> My GSD (10 weeks old) got her 2nd round of shots yesterday and *she has had squirting diarrhea *
> *I called the vet and they don't believe it's a reaction but I have an appointment tomorrow*.


*Of course they said it wasn't a reaction! Look.......
*
*For the last 10 days or so *they have both had soft stool*! Both had vaccinations

*My GSD (10 weeks old) *got her 2nd round of shots yesterday and she has had squirting diarrhea *
*So now, the vaccination turned the soft stool into squirting diarrhea!

Did she get a combination vaccine? They should not have multiple vaccinations & Rabies should be given at least 3 or 4 weeks AWAY from any other shots. 

*Here is the vaccination protocol by Dr. Jean Dodds, Vaccine Researcher:

 *[FONT=&quot]2016/17 Vaccination Protocol: 
*
*9 - 10 weeks of age*
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV 
e.g. Merck Nobivac (Intervet Progard) Puppy DPV


*14 – 15 weeks of age
*Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV


*18 weeks of age
Parvovirus only, MLV*
Note: New research states that last puppy parvovirus vaccine should be at 18 weeks old.


*20 weeks or older, if allowable by law
*Rabies – *give 3-4 weeks apart from other vaccines*


*1 year old
*Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV
This is an optional booster or titer. If the client intends _not_ to booster after this optional booster or intends _to_ retest titers in another three years, this optional booster at puberty is wise.

*1 year old
*Rabies – *give 3-4 weeks apart from other vaccines*


Dogs should be tittered each year BEFORE a vaccination is given. If titer is sufficient for such as Parvo or Distemper, a vaccination should not be given.


You can get Psyllium Seed (ground or powder - Organic if possible) from a local health food store (NOT GNC). I always keep this on hand. This should firm them up.[/FONT] 
*You can start out with 1/2 teaspoon and then, after viewing a bowl movement, you can increase the amount slightly with each feeding. Watch the bm's to see what amount keeps your dogs stool steady (both dogs will be different). Once using it, if the increase of the psyllium begins to loosen the stool up again, back off to previous dosage, hold there and watch to see what the bowel will tolerate. 

I would withhold food (as mentioned) then feed in 3 smaller meals for a day or two.

Over 70% of the immune system lies in the gut so a probiotic every day is important to keep the gut very healthy!
But, personally, I would not use Fortiflora because of the ingredients.

Here are others that are high quality HUMAN Grade ingredients made for pets.
 *Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo: Feedsentials for K9 | for the working dog 
*Gut Sense* (ProBiotic): http://dr-dobias-natural-healing-usa...ducts/gutsense
*Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combo) Wholistic Digest All Plus? - Digestive Support - Canine
*Animal Essentials: **(Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combo)*Plant Enzyme w/ Probiotics 3.5 oz 100 gm - Animal Essentials

The Perfect Form mentioned is also a good product.

I wouldn't jump into changing her food at the moment. Let her gut calm down for a time.

If you do switch, you may want to consider Fromm's (there are 2 varieties of puppy food). Many on this blog feed Fromm's. It is family owned & operated and they manufacture their own kibble. Most other foods do not.

 
*FROMM’S: **http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/#heartland-gold-large-breed-puppy** Store Locator: *http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa/#progress=2 


Always transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old, taking a week or two to change. If stool get loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until his gut gets use to it. Then increase again. This is called "bowel tolerance".
 

Moms 
*

*


----------



## krollin3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi & WELCOME! :greet:
> 
> What a cute pup! Congratulations!
> 
> ...


 








I do believe the vet is following those guidelines as mentioned. 


OMG thank you so much!!!! I will definitely follow your guidelines and see what happens. I will pass them on their food tonight even though I know my GSD will be very upset (she's a chunky little monster)! I will also pick up some of this probiotic and switch their food in a few weeks once I get them settled. Thank you again!!!! :hug:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

krollin3 said:


> I do believe the vet is following those guidelines as mentioned.
> OMG thank you so much!!!! I will definitely follow your guidelines and see what happens. I will pass them on their food tonight even though I know my GSD will be very upset (she's a chunky little monster)! I will also pick up some of this probiotic and switch their food in a few weeks once I get them settled. Thank you again!!!! :hug:


......

I think you will need to order the ProBiotic over the net, but a "Doggie Boutique" (not a big box pet store) in your area may carry one of them.

Keep us posted!
Moms


----------



## krollin3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> ......
> 
> I think you will need to order the ProBiotic over the net, but a "Doggie Boutique" (not a big box pet store) in your area may carry one of them.
> 
> ...






Yes, I found it at a "mom n pop health food store" and they said people give it to their dogs all the time. I will update you in a few days. Thanks!


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I have never had good luck with most of the holistic foods, in general, soft stools, poor coat quality, eye ****, lack of keeping weight on and not very palatable. The ingredients list is a scam and used for marketing purpose, it is no indication of the quality of the food. It is used to make the food sound good to the human purchaser. I have significantly better results with the more traditional foods. If the food is formulated correctly and thoroughly tested, you should not need to add enzymes or pumpkin or toppers etc, and the puppy should have a good stool quality.


----------



## krollin3 (Mar 15, 2017)

dz0qp5 said:


> I have never had good luck with most of the holistic foods, in general, soft stools, poor coat quality, eye ****, lack of keeping weight on and not very palatable. The ingredients list is a scam and used for marketing purpose, it is no indication of the quality of the food. It is used to make the food sound good to the human purchaser. I have significantly better results with the more traditional foods. If the food is formulated correctly and thoroughly tested, you should not need to add enzymes or pumpkin or toppers etc, and the puppy should have a good stool quality.



Thank you. Since my pump acted like she was dying without eating this evening, I gave them a half serving of food with pumpkin and psillum. Well, I'm up now after two potty breaks with a sort of mucus diarrhea. I think this food is too high in fat for her. I think I will fastbthe girls tomorrow and try turkey/chicken and rice on Thursday.


----------



## cherub737 (May 31, 2010)

Good on the pumpkin. 100% pumpkin is a good regulator...just not pie filling pumpkin, 100% organic pumpkin. Also a thought if possible can the breeder fedex you some of the original food so you can have it on hand to wean down to a different food? I think it is wise you are going to the vet...pups, especially, can dehydrate very quickly and are prone to many stressors when in the new home. Very odd that they think it is only the food as it is not just your new pup but also the boxer too? When I test for worms I do several weeks in a row as you can have false negatives as they only show up during a particular cycle I would ask them to test for Coccidia, Giardia and Coronavirus which oft times shows up after the stress of flights/new home and environment. You have a beautiful puppy Best of luck!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

My boy got the squirts after his vaccines as well.

I gave him cooked chicken breast, white rice and pumpkin for a week until things looked right again and then slowly switched him back to his dry kibble.


----------



## krollin3 (Mar 15, 2017)

cherub737 said:


> Good on the pumpkin. 100% pumpkin is a good regulator...just not pie filling pumpkin, 100% organic pumpkin. Also a thought if possible can the breeder fedex you some of the original food so you can have it on hand to wean down to a different food? I think it is wise you are going to the vet...pups, especially, can dehydrate very quickly and are prone to many stressors when in the new home. Very odd that they think it is only the food as it is not just your new pup but also the boxer too? When I test for worms I do several weeks in a row as you can have false negatives as they only show up during a particular cycle I would ask them to test for Coccidia, Giardia and Coronavirus which oft times shows up after the stress of flights/new home and environment. You have a beautiful puppy Best of luck!


Yes, I have the organic pumpkin as it worked in the past for my boxer. I've been checking her stool for anything that doesn't belong there and no sign of eggs or worms (of course the can be microscopic) and so far nothing. She's her usual happy self but her stool has never been 100% right all the time for me (some solid and the back to soft). My boxers stool is soft but it has a shape (not mud pie like my GSD).I will ask that they take another look and switch them to cooked chicken after a day of fasting (worked for my moms ****zhu). Thank you!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is the recipe for the Bland Diet in case you do not have it.

 [FONT=&quot]Purchase some boneless, skinless chicken breast and remove fat or get ground turkey breast. The cooked grease (fat) can cause more diarrhea. If chicken is a problem purchase ground round steak. Also purchase regular long cooking white rice, not instant. 

Take the Chicken OR Ground Steak and Boil, then rinse grease off of meat very well. Shred/ and cool.

White Rice (not instant): make with about 2 times the amount of water suggested. The cook time will take almost twice as long but will make the rice super digestible. Adjust stove heat towards the end of cooking time so as not to burn.

Ratio mix should be 2 cups rice to 1 cup chicken or beef.

Feeding should be divided into 3 or 4 smaller feedings per day adding 1 Tablespoon of Pumpkin per meal, if desired.



Adjust amount fed per day for your size dog. 

After feeding the Bland Diet for 2 or so days, and stools have improved, it would be a good time to *slowly* wean her on to the new kibble instead of old one.

If you think its the high protein and the high fat causing this, the Fromm's Grain Free Heartland Gold Large Breed Puppy is lower in protein and fat than the Earthborn Puppy you are feeding and there are no grains in this one, just in case.

Here are the ingredients:
[/FONT]Ingredients Beef, Pork Meat Meal, Peas, Lentils, Chickpeas, Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Whole Egg, Pork Liver, Pork Fat, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Lamb, Cheese, Sweet Potatoes, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Tryptophan, DL-Methionine, Sodium Selenite, Sorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics. 


26% Protein (Earthborn Puppy = 28%)
14% Fat (Earthborn Puppy = 20%)
389 k-cals per cup (Earthborn Puppy = 445 k-cals per cup)

Which Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic did you find?

Moms


----------



## krollin3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Final update! I ended up taking my GSD pup to the vet as she began throwing up (vet said maybe because of the psillium as a mild side effect). We got some medication and kept up the fiber and she is 100% better with normal stool. Thank you so much to everyone for your help! I have 2 happy dogs!


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I find most of the holistic foods provide poor results. If you go to dogfoodadvisor, a site I despise because it is based on voodoo science you will see lots of people complaining about this food. There is no such thing as "filler" in dog food. the dog and puppy profile is well known. The typical puppy needs about 20 to 25% protein and about 10 to 15% fat with roughly 5% for vitamins and minerals. That means 55% of the food needs to be made of something else. If you raise the protein too much you start to get excessive minerals which is not good for a pup, if you raise the fat, the food becomes too high in calories again a bad thing. Stick with the traditional foods and companies that understand all of this and do research and thorough testing of their foods, you will get better results.


----------

